# External Access door /hatch



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello People, 

I am thinking about fitting an external door to give me easier access to the underside of the bench seating area of our MH. This would be positioned just forward of the main access door and would be 750 - 1000 mm long by approx 350 mm high. We have an existing external door to the boot area under the fixed double bed. This hatch is just behind the main entry door & works a treat

Anybody know the best seller of a kit consisting of a door frame and body framework etc.. Has anyone done this? Good idea?

I just want to get round having to lift the upholstery to get to my toolbox area under the said seating.. Access from outside (like the under fixed bed 'boot') is way better idea and would be so much easier. Its a no brainer and should have been done by the factory. God knows why they did not do this but hey.... 

Any tips / help much appreciated. 

Alex B....


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Doors and frames available from Olearys
If you keep the cut out in good shape it can be used for the door insert and match your motor home


----------

